# Kindle Oasis Cover not charging the kindle



## AmandasPanda (May 9, 2010)

Hi All,
I've had an Oasis since approx July last year.  All has been going well until the past week.
I've noticed that the kindle isn't charging from the cover.  I rarely take the cover off the kindle - maybe 8 times in total since i've had it, it's that rare for me to take it off and have never noticed a problem before.
Last week I was reading at night and my cover came off and when I snapped it back together the charging light blinked orange three times.  I googled this and it says that the kindle isn't charging from the cover.
I wiped my fingers over the connectors and that seemed to fix it, but this week I have noticed several times when I have checked the battery life that the kindle isn't charging from the cover, or the cover battery has drained in like 4 days, or tonight my kindle went down 10% battery in under 10 minutes and it wasn't charging from the cover.
I'm worried its some how faulty and I'll have to send it back.  I'm not sure why it would take all these months to suddenly happen though. 
Anyone else had any similar issues or suggestions??
Thanks in advance


----------



## Summit (May 5, 2017)

I have benefited from your information a lot.


----------



## Broken Monitor (Jun 21, 2017)

Mine has always done this since the first day I got it. I just wiggle the cover around a bit until it gets a connection. And if you're cleaning the connectors, don't forget to do it to both the cover and the Kindle itself! I don't know if you've noticed, but on the charging covers, the charging pins actually can be pushed down. This is what I think causes the problem generally.


----------



## ABCruz26 (Sep 17, 2017)

It is possible, in all this time, that the contacts just need some minor cleaning... they are electrical components, after all. A gentle cleaning with a q-tip dipped in rubbing alcohol (remove the excess from the q-tip) and then gently rubbing the contacts on both the e-reader and the battery cover should remove any potential contamination from the contacts - yes, human oils on your fingers would be one form of contamination. I hope this helps!


----------



## mudge42 (Dec 13, 2017)

Had the same problem with my Oasis 1. Applied DeoxIT (https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0015A5AAY/ref=sspa_dk_detail_1?psc=1&pd_rd_i=B0015A5AAY&pd_rd_wg=EGcet&pd_rd_r=BT3N267JP7CBR9P38DS7&pd_rd_w=nfvQL) to all contacts (device and cover) about 10 months ago. No problem since.


----------

